# relief for a teething 16 month old boy



## 4GreenBabies (Oct 8, 2013)

none of my kids have had problems teething, but one of my twins is having a really hard time and i could use some advice. he has a high fever for a few days now, and i keep trying to bring it down a bit to make him more comefortable, but he has been waking up screaming in pain, and he is usually such a good sleeper, he sleeps like a log! i dont have access to very many natural products where i live and was wondering if there were any herbs or what not to help him with the pain and fever..... thanks in advance =)


----------



## 4GreenBabies (Oct 8, 2013)

....too many nights without sleep... not enough time to search the internet....does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## missmason (Aug 26, 2014)

Multiple days of high fever doesn't sound like teething to me! Has he seen his doctor? I would bet that's a virus. Lukewarm baths can help with fever.


----------



## 4GreenBabies (Oct 8, 2013)

yea i saw the dr, its teething, there is no virus, and i got the temp to go down yeasterday and its stayed down. im wondering what i can do about the pain, since he only has 5 teeth, he will be going through that again and probably pretty soon.


----------



## nziqigog (May 1, 2015)

well,he will be going through that again and probably pretty soon.thanks


----------

